# Gardening



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 7, 2020)

I was working in my garden this morning, picked a bucket of blueberries, some zucchini and some carrots. This one was interesting. Shot with my S10 + since my R has a telephoto on it.


----------



## Click (Aug 7, 2020)

LOL


----------



## Del Paso (Aug 8, 2020)

More gender-neutral vegies, please!


----------



## AlanF (Aug 8, 2020)

Canadians won't be offended - see what they name their beer https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-53706732


----------

